# DIRECTV Cutting Edge Fantasy Football League



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

UPDATE June 9, 2008:
Added a poll. There are too many people here to run a normal league with everyone in it.

It's off topic, I know. But, last year, we did a Fantasy Football League for CE only, so I felt it best to post here. Any interest in doing it again?

Mods, please don't move this thread, it really is for CE people only.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, we will not be making a habit of keeping Off Topic threads in the CE forum. I will allow a period of time to collect names, etc. to create this league. The CE area is for discussion of CE items .. After a few days or so here in this forum I'll move it to the sports forum which is the more appropriate location.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> It's off topic, I know. But, last year, we did a Fantasy Football League for CE only, so I felt it best to post here. Any interest in doing it again?
> 
> Mods, please don't move this thread, it really is for CE people only.


Count me in I was in it last year.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

I will join


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

ill join


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Been out of FF for about 7 years, but I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Put my name in... I'm game.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, we will not be making a habit of keeping Off Topic threads in the CE forum. I will allow a period of time to collect names, etc. to create this league. The CE area is for discussion of CE items .. After a few days or so here in this forum I'll move it to the sports forum which is the more appropriate location.


Doug, you're so sweet. That's why everyone likes you. That, and the homemade cookies. The last batch was delicious, I love macadameia nut 

IIRC, Strejcek ran it last year on Fox FFL. I'm willing to run it if he isn't.


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

I was also in last year and would love to do it agian...


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Are we going to have two leagues this year? It was hard with so many teams last year


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

ProfLonghair said:


> Doug, you're so sweet. That's why everyone likes you. That, and the homemade cookies. The last batch was delicious, I love macadameia nut
> 
> IIRC, Strejcek ran it last year on Fox FFL. I'm willing to run it if he isn't.


I hope we do it on yahoo or espn this year . Fox wasn't so good last year :nono2:


----------



## dawgfan34 (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Put me in as a maybe. Last year was kind of nuts trying to play two leagues. If there are openings closer to draft day I may jump in.


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Sign me up (please)!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

tfederov said:


> Last year was kind of nuts trying to play two leagues..


i was in 5 leagues last year thats way too many

sign me up as well


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm in if the league isn't too big... I wasn't around for last year's so not sure how big you're allowing.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Who is getting Madden? I guess this year you will be able to have a Fantasy League in the game...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spoonman said:


> Who is getting Madden? I guess this year you will be able to have a Fantasy League in the game...


when does it come out


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm In!


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

dave29 said:


> when does it come out


I think August 12...


----------



## mosoccer (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd be up for it as well.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in again this year.


----------



## TexasJames (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

count me in too, i almost won it last year the fox sports league


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cb7214 said:


> count me in too, i almost won it last year the fox sports league


Around here, we call that "Close, but no cigar"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Enjoy guys .. I've moved the thread from the CE forum into the sports forum, however, I did leave a "Moved" link in the CE forum so folks should be able to find it quite easily.

Cheers.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Around here, we call that "Close, but no cigar"


... I seem to recall some saying about horsehoes and hand-grenades. :lol:


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i will join too...thanks...
can we trash talk yet??


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

I was in last year and would love to be in this year.
p.s. hope earl is in this year it was fun beatin up on his homer chicago team. lol


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

looks like there is going to have to be multiple leagues, unless some people dont want a QB or kicker:lol:
or possibly get stuck with someone like rex grossman:rolling:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

If you have the room, I'd be interested in getting involved


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

in


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

I think I forgot to say I am in this year again :sure:


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

You can always make multiple leagues and divide people up based on what equipment they have active on their account.

The HR20-700 Fantasy Football League
The HR21-700 Fantasy Football League
The HR20-100 Fantasy Football League
The HR21-100 Fantasy Football League
The HR21-200 Fantasy Football League
The HR21Pro-200 Fantasy Football League

Just a thought.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> You can always make multiple leagues and divide people up based on what equipment they have active on their account.
> 
> The HR20-700 Fantasy Football League
> The HR21-700 Fantasy Football League
> ...


That's a good idea. It would take a bit more orchestration, and no single winner, but there's entirely too many people for just one league. Last year we had 20, and it wasn't too bad, but I think we're going to reach 20.

Also, I added a poll. The "Regular FFL" option, will likely be something like split leagues, as stated above.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

ProfLonghair said:


> That's a good idea. It would take a bit more orchestration, and no single winner, but there's entirely too many people for just one league. Last year we had 20, and it wasn't too bad, but I think we're going to reach 20.
> 
> Also, I added a poll. The "Regular FFL" option, will likely be something like split leagues, as stated above.


I think 15 would be better that way we can have two QB s


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

Count me in too !!

I run a FFL league as comish now in its 7th year ($145 to enter)


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

So who's pulling the trigger? Larry ran it last year. Let's go multiple leagues it's just for fun anyway. That way next year multiple people can say they were the champ. lol


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

if there aren't too many....i'd like to play


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

*UPDATE 7-17-08 13:33hrs*
teams that joined so far
bobkvjr
Fluffybear
ccr1958
jeffwltrs
TexasJames
ProfLonghair
dawgfan34

Need 7 more teams now

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133375

Go to this link to find out how to join up !!


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

bobkvjr... i just sent you an emial...


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

bobkvjr said:


> Need 11 more teams now


Need 10 more teams now


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

Need 9 more teams now


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

OK, so we got a 'normal' ffl set up. I can run an additional one or two, if people miss out on this one. When Yahoo opens up their salary cap and pick em leagues, I'll start those, and post here how to join.


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

Need 8 more teams now


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

Need 3 more teams now

_*UPDATE 7-18-08 15:52hrs*_
teams that joined so far
bobkvjr
Fluffybear
ccr1958
jeffwltrs
TexasJames
ProfLonghair
dawgfan34
CorkyMuldoon
mike_augie
spoonman
XXXXXXXXX (?) Dont know DBSTalk name yet....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133375

Go to this link to find out how to join up !!


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

Need 1 more team now

UPDATE 7-18-08 19:18hrs
teams that joined so far
bobkvjr
Fluffybear
ccr1958
jeffwltrs
TexasJames
ProfLonghair
dawgfan34
CorkyMuldoon
mike_augie
spoonman
XXXXXXXXX (?) Dont know DBSTalk name yet....
Grydlok
JACKIEGAGA

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133375

Go to this link to find out how to join up !!
__________________


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> OK, so we got a 'normal' ffl set up. I can run an additional one or two, if people miss out on this one. When Yahoo opens up their salary cap and pick em leagues, I'll start those, and post here how to join.


Keep me in the loop for pick em


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

CE FFL is now filled up,

*UPDATE 7-20-08 05:28hrs*
teams that joined 
bobkvjr
Fluffybear
ccr1958
jeffwltrs
TexasJames
ProfLonghair
dawgfan34
CorkyMuldoon
mike_augie
spoonman
ManOfChill
Grydlok
JACKIEGAGA
Dondude32


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

As promised, I started a Pick 'em league. On yahoo, its:

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem
Name is DBSTalk, password is HR20. It will accept up to 50 members. It's against the spread, no confidence points, and ALL weeks are used.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

ProfLonghair said:


> As promised, I started a Pick 'em league. On yahoo, its:
> 
> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem
> Name is DBSTalk, password is HR20. It will accept up to 50 members. It's against the spread, no confidence points, and ALL weeks are used.


I just tried to join and it is asking for the Group ID#, which it says is different than the group name.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

So _that's_ why no one joined. I was beginning to think it was me

Group ID#: 4638
Password: HR20


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

ProfLonghair said:


> So _that's_ why no one joined. I was beginning to think it was me
> 
> Group ID#: 4638
> Password: HR20


i just signed up prof looking forward to it


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

OK, Salary cap league is now open. Read the rules carefully ifyou've never done one of these leagues before.

To join:
http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/salcap
Group ID# 2897
Password hr20


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

ProfLonghair said:


> OK, Salary cap league is now open. Read the rules carefully ifyou've never done one of these leagues before.
> 
> To join:
> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/salcap
> ...


OK, I am in the salary cap league.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> As promised, I started a Pick 'em league. On yahoo, its:
> 
> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem
> Name is DBSTalk, password is HR20. It will accept up to 50 members. It's against the spread, no confidence points, and ALL weeks are used.


I am in


----------

